# Gunsmith for pads/fitting



## johnny (May 24, 2010)

Anybody have a recommendation for a gunsmith that can grind and fit recoil pads and make it look factory? How hard is it get professional results yourself when fitting a recoil pad? I might also like to have some shotgun stock fitting done as well. I am in the Ogden area.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I am in the same boat. I need a grind to fit installed on my wifes 20GA, they dont make a pre fit pad for it. 

I looked up youtube videos on how to do it yourself and if you have a stationary belt sander with various grit belts you could do it yourself... but if not better let a pro do it. I'm in the UT/SLC county area though.


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is a gunsmith that a guy at the SW counter recommended; he said this place is great. http://nightowlsgunsmithing.tripod.com/


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

There is a guy up in Cache Valley that has done several shotguns for me. He is not a gun smith but dose some stock work & is great at fitting shot guns. He helps out our schoolastic clays shooting program. His name is Gary Lewis. I would think he would help anyone out if they asked. What a guy.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Here is a gunsmith that a guy at the SW counter recommended; he said this place is great. http://nightowlsgunsmithing.tripod.com/


I've gone through Night Owl on several repair/modifications, etc. He does good work, has it done when he says and his price is reasonable. I like the guy.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I bought a recoil pad grinding fixture a number of years ago for about $40. It makes you into an instant expert. Like Dallan says you do need an upright belt sander or horizontal disk sander. I free handed them for years with good results, the jig gets the angles perfect every time.

[attachment=0:3fsl8iax]Miles Gilbert Jig.jpg[/attachment:3fsl8iax]


----------

